# 3D League



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

We tried one last Summer, didn't go to well :wink:

Im game for it though, we should make it less amount of shoots needed, if we get enough interest do teams of two and keep the top score, that way if somebody doesn't get to shoot, the other person on their team will put in the score.


----------



## Diamond_Archer (Apr 8, 2010)

I am up for it. But don't some 3D shoots score differently than others?


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Diamond_Archer said:


> I am up for it. But don't some 3D shoots score differently than others?


Yes. I think IBO is the most common and would probably be the one used.. X's are 11's. then 10,8,5,0


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

countryboy173 said:


> We tried one last Summer, didn't go to well :wink:
> 
> Im game for it though, we should make it less amount of shoots needed, if we get enough interest do teams of two and keep the top score, that way if somebody doesn't get to shoot, the other person on their team will put in the score.


I know. Last year not enough people actually commited to it in the end and nobody turned in scores. If we have interest we can come up with rules.


----------



## Diamond_Archer (Apr 8, 2010)

countryboy173 said:


> Yes. I think IBO is the most common and would probably be the one used.. X's are 11's. then 10,8,5,0


At the shoots I go to I take 40 shots with the highest score shot being a 400. You can get a 10 8 0r a 5.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

my range does 30 shots. by the way went for the first time to a 3-D shoot. got 1st place.


----------



## Diamond_Archer (Apr 8, 2010)

Congrats. What was your score?


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

sure!!! I have a universal scoring system and that is to go by %. FOR EXAMPLE: say you shot a 200/400. that is 50% of the possible points. that translates into 50 points for your team. say if you shot a 300/400 it is 75% which is 75% of the possible points. Say you shoot a 320/360, that is .8888888% which rounds up to 89%, that gives your team 89 points. Its a simple system, and this way any way you shoot it will be fair! Just a suggestion.


----------



## passinthru82 (May 8, 2010)

x-force hunter said:


> Is anyone interested in doing a 3D league this year?


Yeah I would be interested. We just finished the spring league there, and it was pretty slow at times. I think it would be cool if they did like some golf leagues. You pay range fees plus say 5 bucks. then pay a percentage to the top three shooters each week. even if its only a few bucks. Then whoever shows up shoots. That way people don't feel like they have to commit to a full 8 week league. JMO I will shoot anytime anywhere.


----------



## passinthru82 (May 8, 2010)

Sorry mis read the thread thought it was for a league around here. oops.


----------



## Diamond_Archer (Apr 8, 2010)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> sure!!! I have a universal scoring system and that is to go by %. FOR EXAMPLE: say you shot a 200/400. that is 50% of the possible points. that translates into 50 points for your team. say if you shot a 300/400 it is 75% which is 75% of the possible points. Say you shoot a 320/360, that is .8888888% which rounds up to 89%, that gives your team 89 points. Its a simple system, and this way any way you shoot it will be fair! Just a suggestion.


I like this idea. I think it would be a good way to keep score and to go by for each team.


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76 (Apr 10, 2009)

i'll join. i shoot alot of 3d so this should be fun if there is enough people.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

so well do best posible score not counting 11's? so if you shot 301 the last point is only to break ties. by the way 239/300


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I'll see if i have a 3d course nearby that I can go and shoot at before i commit


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

can someone explain this to me im lost


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

muzzyman1212 said:


> can someone explain this to me im lost


We will split up into assighned teams and everyone will shoot a certain number of scores and the team with the best scores wins.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

yeah i got that but i guess my question was are we all just gonna shoot at our local ranges and then post the scores on here or are we gonna meet up and shoot


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Shoot at our local ranges.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

oh ok i might be in for that they are haveing a 3d tournament at our local range july 9-10th i am thinking about going it would be my first 3d tournament


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Diamond_Archer (Apr 8, 2010)

I am in for this. Is this going to happen?


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

how about we all post scores. and that is the score we get unless we get a higher score.


----------



## xforce7 champ (May 10, 2010)

im in


----------

